

Frenzy As Delicious Founder Joshua Schachter Raises Round For New Startup - petercooper
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/01/feeding-frenzy-as-delicious-founder-joshua-schachter-raises-round-for-new-startup/

======
hartror
Wow the pressure and attention on at such an early stage makes it that much
more riskier. Bit hard to stay small and make mistakes early on when you're in
the glare of so much public opinion. Not saying he can't deal with it, but I
wouldn't want the attention!

I wish him luck I love delicious to bits!

~~~
astrofinch
I'd take the attention and start as an invite-only service. Schachter is
getting a lot of free PR. (As far as I can tell, free PR is a big advantage of
getting in to Y Combinator as well.)

~~~
hartror
Steve Blank has a great series on a much hyped game studio he was a cofounder
on. They had the whole gamit of media coverage inc wired before they had
anything resembling a prototype. He learnt some hard lessons from that one.

<http://steveblank.com/category/rocket-science-games/>

~~~
joshu
I think I bought one of those games. Something with hoverbikes and grappling
hooks?

Hopefully there will be time for the buzz to die down before I actually
release anything.

------
astrofinch
"Even if the company fails, someone will buy it just to get Schachter. There’s
no way we lose our money."

Ah, the greater fool theory.

~~~
SwellJoe
Pretty sound logic in this case.

------
kloncks
I love the way he answered the "why raise money Josh when you obviously can
self-finance this venture?"

From the comments (which with the exception of one very stupid 'blind leading
blind' reference is actually quite good so far):

An angel round is a good way to get a lot of people who are a great deal
smarter than myself on my side and involved.

I’m a pretty junior angel. I don’t invest big dollars, nor do I lead deals. I
think I bring product sense and ideas, and being an angel is a fun way to be a
part of the story.

~~~
fmora
The guy is indeed very inspiring. I wish him luck. These type of people are
the type that move an entire economy and country forward. Always looking for
ways to create more new wealth.

~~~
joshu
Thanks. I don't look at it as "ways to create new wealth," though. It's more
"I must get this idea out of my head"

~~~
davidw
It's nice to hear you say that because that's my own approach to things - you
get an idea that you must act on.

I just wish I'd get one that would make me lots of money:-)

------
Lewisham
Looking forward to seeing the pet food review site. It's definitely an
unserved niche.

~~~
joshu
I think the hard part is going to be getting the pets to contribute the
reviews. Perhaps an iPad app for dogs?

~~~
thwarted
I immediately thought of Know-Nothing Bozo the Non-Wonder Dog from THHGTTG.

<http://tinyurl.com/33n6wy6> (Wikipedia page, URL too long and HN truncates it
so it doesn't work)

------
quizbiz
As amazing as it would be to have investors pitching to _you_ , I think
resource scarcity can be healthy. That being said, best of luck goes to him
and I hope he puts the money to good use and makes something truly great.

~~~
hartror
In the comments he talks about how he wanted to find investors to work with
that were smarter than him. Good move if done properly and at the right time.
As the parent said resource scarcity can be good, see Duke Nukem Forever for
what happens when money is no object.

Who knows how far along this idea is, given that he could have funded a fair
bit of proof of concept work (or done it himself if he can hack).

I can't help but be interested given what a simple and great product delicious
is.

~~~
joshu
Not very far. I also want to hire employees who are smarter than me, which
thankfully is not very difficult.

I can hack but it gets harder and harder with the distractions as I get older.

------
mdolon
I wouldn't mind his first (fake) idea - creating operating systems for
unmanned aerial vehicles is probably very lucrative given the right
contracts/connections, plus it just sounds like it would be a very interesting
project. Potential customers could include the DoD, North Korea or even the
guys at Makani Power.

------
alexro
If there was a frenzy when delicious started previously would it have
succeeded? Sometimes it hurts when people start expecting wonders from you

------
jfornear
> _I’m either going to launch an open source operating system for unmanned
> aerial vehicles, or build a first person shooter to teach non-violent
> solutions based on buddhist principles. Or a pet food review site. Which one
> do you like best?_

I lol'ed.

------
JMiao
the key is to get the actual pets to review the food. you'd unlock an entirely
new part of the internet.

------
Aegean
An open source OS for UAVs? If he can do it just like that by throwing in some
money I would be surprised. I think his venture is something else.

